# Hot Sauce + Smoked Protein = ?



## jond36 (Nov 3, 2017)

Now for years I have been using mustard, but most use oil, water, and different sauces, to essentially hold the rub on to meat. I know mustard does not change the flavor of whatever I am smoking and doesn't burn due to its low sugar content. My question is if use a hot sauce to hold on a rub does it tend to "burn off" and be concealed or will truly be a spicy entree?

Thanks for the input. - Jon D.

I used the search with no luck. I also posted in general because really it could apply to poultry, beef, pork, etc.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 3, 2017)

When I make Scarbelly wings, there is already hotsauce and creole butter on the wings and holds the rub on just fine. Doesn't loose the heat (spiciness) much at all. Works pretty good in this manner actually. But if you have never tried scarbelly wings... this is a "must try" recepie! The sauce gets INJECTED as well!


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 3, 2017)

If you use hot sauce to hold rub on , it will add heat / flavor to the end result .


----------



## tallbm (Nov 3, 2017)

My seasoning generally tends to stay on my meat with it's own blood and juices.  I don't clean off my meat.  You may be going for more but I figured I would ask if you have ever taken the same approach I mention?


----------



## jond36 (Nov 3, 2017)

I have done the standard rub on meat alone. I normally choose mustard because in my side by side comparison on my ribs, mustard result in a dark colored bark. I was just wondering if anyone had tried hot sauce. My brain was just stirring today. I will try to give it a shot this weekend on a pork shoulder.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 3, 2017)

jond36 said:


> I have done the standard rub on meat alone. I normally choose mustard because in my side by side comparison on my ribs, mustard result in a dark colored bark. I was just wondering if anyone had tried hot sauce. My brain was just stirring today. I will try to give it a shot this weekend on a pork shoulder.



As long as you don't have any heat sensitive people eating and/or the hot sauce is nothing stronger than Tabasco I think you will be fine.  I like to add a little cayenne pepper to my steak and chop seasoning when I grill.  You get great flavor and no heat if you do it correctly.  I would assume you get something similar with hot sauce since it is just peppers and vinegar for the most part and many people spritz with vinegar anyhow :)

Let us know how it turns out :)


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 4, 2017)

I think you will get a better flavor profile if you use an injection with hot sauce in it.
If you don't want to make your own, Tony C's makes a great butter & jalapeno injection.
This time of year there is a whole display of it at Walmart!
Al


----------

